# router table



## bullardjames (Mar 22, 2011)

How about some help with a router table.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I went almost crazy lookin at" router table depot " Rockler, Jessem , woodpecker,and abunch of other websites then stopped in a wood and tool store in Hammond and picked up a table (iron top,aluminum insert) and 4 router bits some scroll saw blades and a few other things for $ 300.00 lucky me after about a month and a half looking, so with that said Good luck


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, James. There are dozens (hundreds?) of discussions about router tables in this section:

Table-mounted Routing - Router Forums

And, lots of pictures of members' tables here:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/17212-wanted-pictures-your-router-table.html

The choice of what is "right" for you is a combination of what you want to do on the table, the amount of space you have, and your budget. There's no one-size-fits-all solution.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, James 
There are basicly three comsiderations here.
1. Budget, how much are you willing to spend.
2. Likes and how much room you have.
3. Do you have the skills to make it yourself. If so the skies the limit on what it can be.
I hope this will help you figure it out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bullardjames said:


> How about some help with a router table.


G’day James

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## bullardjames (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a beginner; carpentry 101; have a few tool items including a Sears router (fixed base, this was before I was aware of the "plunge" router); a couple of bits ; tried routing a grove for box partition ; looked like a snake going down the wood ; since then, I have found that maybe I should have been using a dado for that operation ; right now, I'm into "making boxes" (as my wife calls it) ; thinking of using the router to make some sort of edge on the sides & etc ; 

looking for a cheap router table but good quality to get started ; from what little I have read, there seems to be problems with the alignment of fence or table top or maybe something else; looking for help in deciding on a table (probably table top style); 

don't have the skill yet for making a top ; have seen some good ideas but I'm not there yet ; 

James


----------



## Weth (Mar 17, 2011)

You and I are in the same boat. I purchased a Ryobi router table... The back fence broke and I could not use any templates or standard attachments.

I think that the most important things to consider is
can it use standard inserts and attachments?
How straight and flat is the fence and table?
How easy is the back fence to adjust for you are using the router as a jointer and need to off set the fence?

You can use the fixed router to be used in the table if the hole line up.

The guy at Wood Craft said that porter cable was the standard.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bullardjames said:


> I'm a beginner; carpentry 101; have a few tool items including a Sears router (fixed base, this was before I was aware of the "plunge" router); a couple of bits ; tried routing a grove for box partition ; looked like a snake going down the wood ; since then, I have found that maybe I should have been using a dado for that operation ; right now, I'm into "making boxes" (as my wife calls it) ; thinking of using the router to make some sort of edge on the sides & etc ;
> 
> looking for a cheap router table but good quality to get started ; from what little I have read, there seems to be problems with the alignment of fence or table top or maybe something else; looking for help in deciding on a table (probably table top style);
> 
> ...


The Rockler bench-top RT is just one of many options:

Portable Router Table - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Or, for a few dollars more, there's the BenchDog contractor's RT:

Bench Dog ProTop Contractor Portable Router Table - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Either would not only get you started, but also last for a while.


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

I would really like to build my own table, but purchase the top and fence if possible. i have a limited budget, but would like metal if possible, preferably iron so i can use magnetic feathers. i just joined this group yesterday, and so will start searching for more info here in a few mins, but any help on a good top and fence would be appreciated!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a metal table on my router and the magnetic feather boards from Home Depot made by Ridgid work very well


----------



## RobinLocksley (Mar 28, 2011)

papawd said:


> I have a metal table on my router and the magnetic feather boards from Home Depot made by Ridgid work very well


is there an iron/steel table that wont put me in the poor house?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

RobinLocksley said:


> is there an iron/steel table that wont put me in the poor house?


Which poor house? (They vary in "tuition".) 

The BenchDog cast iron top with fence and plate is $600.

Bench Dog Full-Sized Cast Iron Router Table, Fence & Plate - Package #3 - Rockler Woodworking Tools

The Grizzly G0528 sliding table is $435:

G0528 Router Table


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RobinLocksley said:


> is there an iron/steel table that wont put me in the poor house?


Hi Robin - Here's a couple, $350 and $450. Main difference is size as near as I can figure:
Heavyweight and Precision Router Table


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard James


----------

